# Journey to the dunk



## kendellgil (Dec 21, 2012)

hey everyone I along with other people that don't break the 6' mark in height have been determined to dunk one day. Today it was finally time, I've been working on my vertical since march suffered a bad sprain in july and now have finaly gotten that 1st dunk on legit goal. Here are some pictures and links.

I'm 6' in shoes, here is a pic of me standing under the hoop.









link to video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQNFcctqwWA

Anyone that is in a similiar boat I would love to give my experience and advice on increasing your vertical. 

Thanks for looking.


----------

